# DLink DUB-E100 - usb nic support

## H_A_L

Hi there,

has anyone gotten the DLink DUB-E100 up and running under linux? 

I don't see it in the kernel documentation and Google isn't helpfull either.

Short stats: USB2.0, 10/100MBit NIC

Long stats: http://www.dlink.com/products/usb/dube100/

----------

## mikepolniak

I put the PRODUCT_ID and VENDOR_ID values for thre dlink in the source

rtl8150.c and compiled the module, but the dlink still failed to work.

So i got a CIS usb-nic from pcbay.com which has the Realtek chip, which is the default for the rtl8150 module and it worked fine.

----------

## H_A_L

Tried that too, now that you mentioned it.

Not much happens.

I'm not sure what is suppose to happen though. Never used a usb nic running linux.

I do get a new dir in /sys/net called eth1.

When I do a

```

ifconfig eth1 up

```

I get and error: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot allocate memory".

Instead of "eth2: unknown interface: No such device" when I try to bring up eth2 (which does not exist).

Oh well.

Any idea what chip is actually in the DUB-E100?

There doesn't seem to be any nice way of opening it...

----------

## mikepolniak

When i modprobe rtl8150 the usb-nic is immediately recognized as ethx,

so you can then bring it up with ifconfig ethx.

The dlink(i returned mine) is probably not a realtek chip , and thats why it wont work with rtl8150. The CIS usb-nic is only $13.

----------

## H_A_L

Will have to get a CIS usb-nic.

Thanx.

----------

## H_A_L

The latest development-sources (2.5.74) have support for the dub-e100 nic.

```
emerge development-sources
```

In kernel menu, 

in USB support, select USB ASIC AX8817X Ethernet device support

enjoy, I know I will

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Hello.

I am picking up an old thread, but I am staring and drewling over exactly such a USB device, DUB-E100.

I didn't find it in "make menuconfig" for the gentoo-dev-sources, so I grepped a little for e100 and found the option "CONFIG_USB_AX8817X" in 

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.c

which seems to match your statement about USB ASIC AX8817X Ethernet device support

```
bash-2.05b# grep CONFIG_USB_AX8817X /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/*

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.c:#ifdef CONFIG_USB_AX8817X

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.c:#endif /* CONFIG_USB_AX8817X */

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.c:#ifdef CONFIG_USB_AX8817X

bash-2.05b# grep CONFIG_USB_AX8817X /usr/src/linux/.config

bash-2.05b#

```

But like I said the option is not in the menu, nor in the .config file.

How can I get such a device working today?

I am using the 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 sources on a pentium4 laptop and plan to install gentoo on a Celeron based server soon.

I don't have the dlink DUB-E100, but this is an investigation to see whether I want to buy one of those.

----------

## quantumwire

 *jonaswidarsson wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> I am picking up an old thread, but I am staring and drewling over exactly such a USB device, DUB-E100.
> 
> I didn't find it in "make menuconfig" for the gentoo-dev-sources, so I grepped a little for e100 and found the option "CONFIG_USB_AX8817X" in 
> ...

 

Did you find the right module about that NIC?

I bought it today... and now I would like to have it running under linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Well. I didn't buy it.

I fell back on a 10 Mbps dongle instead.

----------

## quantumwire

 *jonaswidarsson wrote:*   

> Well. I didn't buy it.
> 
> I fell back on a 10 Mbps dongle instead.

 

I have this DUB-E100.

----------

## quantumwire

I got crazy but now my DUB-E100 works!!!

(gentoo kernel 2.6.11 r4)

Very simple:

Device Drivers --> Networking support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -->

  [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

 <M> Generic Media Independent Interface device support

Device Drivers --> USB support --> USB Network Adapters -->

 [M] ASIX AX88172 Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Devices

Plese note that the first step is necessary to get the second one!!!

The conf variable related to the DUB-E100 in the .config file is CONFIG_USB_AX8817X but this

variabe will never appear if you dont set the Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) support.

(I thought it was only for PCI Ethernet devices!!!!... but I was wrong! This is why I got crazy to find out that conf variable)

Enjoy.

----------

## MaGuS

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> I got crazy but now my DUB-E100 works!!!
> 
> (gentoo kernel 2.6.11 r4)
> 
> Very simple:
> ...

 

Hi,

I cannot find the "M] ASIX AX88172 Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Devices" in my 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 kernel. " <M> Generic Media Independent Interface device support" is on, because I got two other nics inside.

Any solutions?

Best regards,

Magnus

----------

## MaGuS

Found it ..... i was blind or something ..

You have to turn on "<M> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework"

Best regards,

Magnus

----------

